
World Bank study shows "what countries need to do to create wealth" - charzom
http://www.reason.com/news/show/120764.html
======
ivankirigin
Government hacking seems extremely rare, probably because of the threat of
violence common to countries that need it.

Lots of people fail with the categorical error that the problems with poor
countries have something to do with what rich countries do to them. Farm
subsidies and other wide reaching regulation aside, they are not poor because
we are rich.

My main hope for the developing world is in distributed innovation efforts. I
love the idea of someone using a bicycle to charge a cellphone, then renting
out the minutes and traveling from village to village to sell the service.

Kiva is also amazing.

